# CM9 Wont charge and is flat...



## NigelMelish (Apr 29, 2012)

Touchpad has gone really flat. Any tricks to get the juice into the battery anyone?
Has been running on CM9 for quite a while and all has been OK.

Nigel


----------



## sabresfan08 (May 3, 2012)

Can you get to moboot? If it's gone dead completely, boot into WebOS and charge it there. You should be able to charge it enough to get into the moboot screen to do that.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

NigelMelish said:


> Touchpad has gone really flat. Any tricks to get the juice into the battery anyone?
> Has been running on CM9 for quite a while and all has been OK.
> 
> Nigel


You really need to make sure your charger and usb cable are working correctly. Try them on a friends TouchPad or try a friend's on yours. If you manage to get it to boot up, boot into WebOS and let it charge back up to 100%.

How did you manage to let your TP get completely discharged? Explain in detail.


----------



## TunG19 (Oct 28, 2011)

nevertells said:


> You really need to make sure your charger and usb cable are working correctly. Try them on a friends TouchPad or try a friend's on yours. If you manage to get it to boot up, boot into WebOS and let it charge back up to 100%.


I definitely agree. I was having problems with my wife's dying all the time. She was plugging it in every night and it was dead by the morning. I found that the USB cable is crap. The end that plugs into the HP touchpad does not fit well and required fiddling with to get it to charge. I had to put tissue under it to give it upward pressure or it wouldn't charge. I ordered another HP charger and the new one started doing the same thing after a couple of weeks. I took the cable from my phone which uses the same connectors and it works perfectly every time. Just use the cable though, not the part you plug into the wall.

When my wife's went that dead, it took a few minutes before anything happened then the home button would start to flash, then finally the Low battery icon would appear, then about 30 min. would go by and the moboot would come up. You have to be there when that happens to put it into webos to charge or it will automatically boot into CM9 and not charge killing the battery and starting the whole process over.

For whatever reason if you boot the TP with the charging cable plugged in, CM9 will not charge, at least that has been my experience. Let it charge in webos for a while then pull the cable and reboot it into CM9 and plug it back in. Check on it in a few minutes to verify the battery level is still going up.


----------

